# Teilnehmer/innen für Abschlussarbeit gesucht



## Annieke (20. Dezember 2011)

*Teilnehmer/innen für Abschlussarbeit gesucht*

Hallo,

ich spiele seit Jahren selber WOW und habe mir daher zum Thema meiner Abschlussarbeit im Fach Psychologie das Thema „Online-Computerspiele“ ausgesucht (persönliches Interesse). 

Ich suche nun Teilnehmer für meine Studie zum Thema „Online-Computerspielverhalten“ im Alter von 18-29 Jahren. 
Der Fragebogen dauert ca. 15-20 Minuten und umfasst Fragen zum Online-Computerspielverhalten, zum Umgang mit Stress sowie zur Einschätzung der eigenen sozialen Unterstützung.

Es wäre wichtig, dass ihr alle Fragen bis zum Schluss durcharbeitet, als Belohnung könnt ihr dann auch an der Verlosung von Amazongutscheinen teilnehmen.

Ihr könnt euch selbstverständlich sicher sein, dass eure Angaben und Daten anonym sind und streng vertraulich behandelt werden.

Hier der Link zum Fragebogen: Umfrage

Ich danke euch für eure Teilnahme und Wünsche viel Glück für die Verlosung.

Beste Grüße
Stefanie Barthen


----------



## buschhans (20. Dezember 2011)

Ne, Ne, ich würde dieser Frau nicht über den Weg trauen.
Aber wer darauf jetzt reinfällt ist selbst Schuld.
Das was du von dir persönlich verschenkst, bleibt bei dem beschenkten!
Und du weißt nicht was er tatsächlich macht?
Schaut nur, die hat gerad mal den einen Post gepostet, schon sowas macht tief stutzig.

Wenn es eine Umfrage von der seriösen, geilsten Zeitschrift der Welt PC GAMES wäre, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Annieke (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ja ich habe bisher nur den einen Post gepostet, weil ich mich extra hier angemeldet habe um Teilnehmer für meine Arbeit zu finden. Das ist doch nicht unlogisch?! Nur weil ich auch Online-Computerspiele nutze, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass ich in allen thematisch passenden Foren regelmäßig unterwegs bin. Deshalb habe ich mich jetzt hier registriert nur für die Gewinnung von Spielern und Spielerinnen, die bereit sind daran teilzunehmen.
Wer das nicht möchte, der ist dazu nicht gezwungen.

Aber für die Besänftigung der Paranoia:
OvGU:achelor- und Masterarbeiten

Das ist die Abteilung in der ich meine Masterarbeit schreibe und dann man dort unter "Masterarbeiten: Empirische Arbeiten" und Dipl.-Psych. Ines Müller schaut, wird man mein Thema finden: (Online-)Computerspielverhalten, Stressverarbeitungsstrategien und soziale Unterstützung.
Das bin ich und ich werde die Daten für nichts anderes verwenden als für diese Untersuchung und sie nach Abschluss dieser umgehend löschen.

Ich hoffe das beruhigt jetzt alle (anderen) ein bisschen.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!

Beste Grüße
Stefanie Barthen


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Dezember 2011)

zu dumm, ich bin 35^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt fühl ich mich auch saualt, darf auch nicht mitmachen   *einen Schluck aus der Schnabeltasse nimmt und seinen Rollator vor sich herschiebt*


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Dezember 2011)

Du als WOW-Suchtie müsstest aus Prinzip da teilnehmen dürfen^^ Ich würde wohl nicht zur Zielgruppe gehören.


----------



## Mothman (20. Dezember 2011)

buschhans schrieb:


> Ne, Ne, ich würde dieser Frau nicht über den Weg trauen....


Das verstehe ich nicht. Kennst du die Posterin? Warum nicht trauen? Mit welcher Begründung?

Dass hier Studenten um Hilfe bitten bei Umfragen usw. ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

EDIT:
Bin auch schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr teilnahmeberechtigt.^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2011)

ich bin auch zu alt - hat es einen Grund, warum es nur bis 29 geht? Schließlich sind grad die Leute um die 35 genau die, die in ihrer Jugend den Aufstieg von Computern als Spielegerät miterlebt haben mit Klassikern wie Turrican, Populous, Battle Isle, dem ersten Siedler-Teil, Lemmings usw usw. -  ich kenne einen Haufen Leute über 30, die nach der Arbeit gern mal 1-2 Stunden online spielen, oder am Wochenende auch mal was mehr.


----------



## Annieke (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich musste mir eine Altersgruppe rausnehmen und habe mich für die jungen Erwachsenen entschieden, weil diese rein statistisch betrachtet, die Gruppe darstellen, die am häufigsten Online-Computerspiele spielen.

Ich finde es aber genauso Schade wie ihr auch, dass ihr nicht teilnehmen könnt. Ich hätte jeden von euch gerne genommen, aber leider muss man sich da einschränken. 

LG Steffie


----------



## svd (20. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> genau die, die in ihrer Jugend den Aufstieg von Computern als Spielegerät miterlebt haben mit Klassikern wie Turrican, Populous, Battle Isle, dem ersten Siedler-Teil, Lemmings usw usw...



Nun, es geht ja auch um "Stressverarbeitung". 
Genannte Spiele haben Stress in unserer Jugend erst erzeugt und bei vielen von uns ist er nie wirklich weggegangen.


----------



## shirib (20. Dezember 2011)

buschhans schrieb:


> Ne, Ne, ich würde dieser Frau nicht über den Weg trauen.
> Aber wer darauf jetzt reinfällt ist selbst Schuld.
> Das was du von dir persönlich verschenkst, bleibt bei dem beschenkten!
> Und du weißt nicht was er tatsächlich macht?
> ...


 




			
				http://ww3.unipark.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme!!!*


----------



## Stealthman1989 (20. Dezember 2011)

Sorry,

aber nachdem ich zum 5. mal die gleiche Frage beantwortet habe, hab ich das Ding zu gemacht.
Ich kenn ja das Prinzip mit umgekehrten Gegentests aber irgendwann kommt man sich verarscht vor 
Ansonsten passe ich wahrscheinlich gut in die Zielgruppe.


----------



## Annieke (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, es tut mir Leid, dass soviele Fragen sich in der Thematik bzw. ihrer Aussage doppeln. 

Die Fragen sind soviele und so oft "doppelt", weil die Fragebögen standardisiert sind. Es ist wichtig solch eine Frage nicht nur einmal zu stellen, weil man sonst nicht auf etwas schließen könnte "was relativ stabil" sein sollte. Zudem stecken hinter dieser Vielzahl von Fragen statistische Kennwerte, die vorhanden sein müssen, damit sicher gestellt werden kann, dass der Fragebogen auch das misst, was er messen soll und um zu erkennen, ob er überhaupt etwas aussagefähiges misst.
Ich hätte es wirklich auch gerne kurz gehalten, aber Einzelaussagen können halt immer Einzelverhalten in Einzelsituationen abbilden und dann wäre alles so individuell verschieden, dass ich kein Ergebnis bekommen würde, außer wie die Teilnehmer zu diesem Zeitpunkt so gehandelt hätten. 

Ich hoffe, die Erklärung war jetzt einigermaßen verständlich?!

Vielleicht hast du ja zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal Lust und Zeit den Fragebogen fortzusetzen, dann kannst du einfach wieder die Seite aufrufen und es sollte auf der Seite weitergehen, wo du es beendet hast.

LG Steffie

PS: Was ist das "Prinzip der umgekehrten Gegentests"?


----------



## Stealthman1989 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es in der Fachsprache heißt, ist aber im Endeffekt das, was du da abbildest.

Also ich frage einmal "mir gefällt es wenn x" und auf der nächsten Seite "mir gefällt es nicht wenn x" und drehe dann eine der Antworten um und bilde den Durchschnitt.


----------



## Annieke (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Auch wenn ich es hier schonmal erwähnt habe, möchte ich nur nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man den Fragebogen auch einfach unterbrechen kann und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fortsetzen!

Also immer schön durchhalten beim Ausfüllen oder später das Ganze fortsetzen!

Desweiteren wünsche ich euch allen schonmal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und bedanke mich herzlich bei allen die teilnehmen und teilgenommen haben!

Weihnachtliche Grüße
Stefanie Barthen


----------



## Annieke (5. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich sehr, dass sehr viele Nutzer/innen aus eurem Forum bisher an meinem Fragebogen teilgenommen haben.

Dennoch fehlen mir immer noch einige Personen, und ich würde mich wirklich freuen, falls Leute hier reinschauen, 
die bisher nicht daran teilgenommen haben und dies vielleicht noch freiwillig tun würden.

Beste Grüße
Stefanie Barthen

PS: Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Annieke (18. Januar 2012)

*die letzten paar Tage*

Hallo,

für Alle, die noch nicht teilgenommen haben, hier die Info:

Die Umfrage läuft bis einschließlich Sonntagnacht (bis 6 Uhr früh)!
Es wäre schön, wenn ihr den Fragebogen noch ausfüllen könntet!

Und vielen herzlichen Dank an alle die meine Befragung schon ausgefüllt haben, ihr helft mir damit ungemein. Ich bin total begeistert wieviele gerade aus eurem Forum teilgenommen haben. Danke Danke Danke!

Viele liebe Grüße
Steffie


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2012)

Annieke schrieb:


> Ja, ich musste mir eine Altersgruppe rausnehmen und habe mich für die jungen Erwachsenen entschieden, weil diese rein statistisch betrachtet, die Gruppe darstellen, die am häufigsten Online-Computerspiele spielen.
> 
> Ich finde es aber genauso Schade wie ihr auch, dass ihr nicht teilnehmen könnt. Ich hätte jeden von euch gerne genommen, aber leider muss man sich da einschränken.
> 
> LG Steffie


 
Tja, wieder einer weniger mit meinen 35 Jahren 

Ihr Kiddies seit einfach zu Jung und denkt wir "Opas" hams nicht mehr druff


----------



## Annieke (18. Januar 2012)

Dir ist bewusst, dass ich nicht so denke 

Ich kenne jemanden der ist 54 und in unserer Gilde und der hat einen Wortschatz und ein Spielgefühl, dass mir Hören und Sehen vergeht.


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2012)

Annieke schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass ich nicht so denke



Deswegen der  und mein.. wie soll ich sagen... Slang


----------



## Annieke (18. Januar 2012)

Dann ist alles gut!


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2012)

Annieke schrieb:


> Dann ist alles gut!


 
Ich entsinne nur Anfang der Woche (meine ich wars) ein ähnliches Ereigniss hier oder bei TOR bei dem ein Redi oder so sich auch "alt" gefühlt hatte da er aus besagtem Grund nicht an einer Umfrage teilnehemen durfte, da konnt ich es nicht lassen 

Viel Glück and a bottle of rum^^


----------



## Annieke (21. Januar 2012)

*die letzten 36 Stunden*

So, die letzten 36 Stunden laufen. Alle die es noch machen wollten oder ihren begonnenen Fragebogen fortsetzen wollen, jetzt ist die letzte Chance. Die Umfrage läuft bis Montag 6Uhr. 

Link: Umfrage

Ich möchte mich bei allen die bisher daran teilgenommen haben, ganz herzlich bedanken. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. DANKE! DANKE! DANKE!

Die Verlosung werde ich vermutlich Ende kommender Woche vornehmen und den Gewinnern die Gutscheine per Email zusenden. Sobald ich Ergebnisse habe, werde ich diese zusammengefasst hier posten.

Viele liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!

Steffie


----------



## Scarface794 (22. Januar 2012)

Ist das nun eine Umfrage zum Spielverhalten oder wird die Psyche der Spieler damit ermittelt? Kam mir irgendwie wie eine Fragebogen vom Arzt vor.


----------



## Annieke (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, war eine Weile nicht da.

Also, da ich Psychologin bin, wäre es wohl blödsinnige zu leugnen, dass ich mich schon für psychische Komponenten des Spielens interessiere. Dennoch bin ich aber kein Arzt. Ich möchte natürlich schon wissen, wie oft spielen Menschen, warum spielen sie, wie lange und wie bewerten sie ihr Spielverhalten selber usw. 

Und es ist richtig, dabei interessiert mich eher, was Menschen zum Handeln motiviert und welche Gedanken sie dabei vielleicht haben und nicht so sehr reines "Spielverhalten" im Sinne von: Welche technischen Mittel nutze ich, welche Klassen, Charaktere spiele ich usw.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Annieke (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo,


nach längerem Hin und Her habe ich es jetzt endlich geschafft die Gewinner auszulosen und denjenigen per Email ihren Gutschein zukommen lassen. Gratulation und viel Spaß damit!


Allen die leer ausgegangen sind, danke ich trotzdem nochmals ganz herzlich für die Teilnahme!


Viele Grüße
Steffie

PS: Ich melde mich sobald ich Ergebnisse habe!


----------



## xiaotuanzi (13. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es aber genauso Schade wie ihr auch, dass ihr nicht teilnehmen könnt. Ich hätte jeden von euch gerne genommen, aber leider muss man sich da einschränken.


----------

